# This country is a joke



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So the local scumbags can race along the pavements on there trials bikes no tax test licence or helmet not giving a shit about any damage or injury they might cause but the police cannot give chase incase they crash and hurt themselves 
I hope they crash in an empty files somewhere with severe injury and are not found for days


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

What's that about Andy?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> What's that about Andy?


As I say mate the local scumbags use the roads and pavements to ride there motor cross bikes to the local query no tax test insurance not even street legal bikes when you contact the police they are powerless to do anything as health and fucking safety will not let them give chase even on the roads incase the scum has an accident and hurts themselves :evil: what about the little kid they just missed what about his health and safety


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Overrun by ferals. I hate this place.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Its the parents I blame; the fooking scummy offspring, of additional scummy offspring 5 generations over. Some areas are swarming with the 'out all night' and 'sleep all day' mob. Best thing that could happen is the scummy fookers meet a lamppost. :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BrianR said:


> Its the parents I blame; the fooking scummy offspring, of additional scummy offspring 5 generations over. Some areas are swarming with the 'out all night' and 'sleep all day' mob. Best thing that could happen is the scummy fookers meet a lamppost. :evil:


Can't argue Brian but its not the parents to blame for the fact the police cannot give chase in case the scum injure themselves


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sign of the times guys, in my day the cops not only chased us but bloody belted us also when they got hold of us. bring back the good old days.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> sign of the times guys, in my day the cops not only chased us but bloody belted us also when they got hold of us. bring back the good old days.


A men to that Gazza


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> sign of the times guys, in my day the cops not only chased us but bloody belted us also when they got hold of us. bring back the good old days.


+1, and you hoped that your Dad didn't find out or you'd cop it again.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > sign of the times guys, in my day the cops not only chased us but bloody belted us also when they got hold of us. bring back the good old days.
> ...


bloody hell Keith, when sgnt jeffries asked the question.....do you want me to deal with it or your dad? we always said him lol.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gaz, I don't know of Sgt. Jeffries, just bring back Judge Jeffrey, think of the cost saving.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

with the current society Keith even judges get overuled by the eu on human rights bollox, so all i know is that we are on a downwards spiral as a society and unless our politicians join forces and say no more to it and vote to change we are just going to get worse.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like to slap the current cabinet with a wet fish.

They are all so out of touch with reality. Riots in the summer. Wait and see.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'd like to slap the current cabinet with a wet fish.
> 
> They are all so out of touch with reality. Riots in the summer. Wait and see.


"Riots" --- only if some jobsworth has done the risk assessment and filled in the correct forms in triplicate, otherwise it is classed as a noisey gathering.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

j8keith said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to slap the current cabinet with a wet fish.
> ...


I'd riot. Never done it before but fuck me I'd rip the scalp off George Osbourne's head. Cunt.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'd riot. Never done it before but fuck me I'd rip the scalp off George Osbourne's head. doodah.


Ooooh, get her! 

Haven't you got a bath of Patchouli to bathe in old man?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I'd riot. Never done it before but fuck me I'd rip the scalp off George Osbourne's head. doodah.
> ...


Jeez, I hate that stuff. Dig out your Afghan coat! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There was a craze a while back of petrol powered toy bikes, cars and trucks etc. I saw a "dumper truck" being driven at high speed along the footpath by some little kid with his baby sister bouncing around in napies lying in the front bucket! Darwinism at work in the gene pool perhaps but a tad harsh on the innocent. I can't imagine the parents knew - but they should have realised the consequences of buying their kids such things and not supervising them. :roll:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I realised this when Saif al-Islam Gaddafi had the honesty to tell the British public that the UK had nothing to offer anyone on the world stage. Then, insult their intelligence by claiming Al-Megrahi wasn't part of an oil exchange deal.

We were only saved from complete embarrassment by the shit-house Kenny MacAskill's refusal to give evidence to the American senate on BP lobbying for Al Megrahi's release.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-10739764

Remember people, keep on voting Labour!


----------

